# Iran Says They'll Attack Israel



## Hossfly (Aug 7, 2016)

This is an updated story in the past hour.

The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”

He added: “Today, the grounds for the annihilation and collapse of the Zionist regime are [present] more than ever.” Salami warned that if Israel made the “wrong move,” it would come under attack.

A few weeks ago, a senior adviser to the IRGC’s elite Quds Force, Ahmad Karimpour, said Iran could destroy Israel “in less than eight minutes” if Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei gave the order.



Iran Is Ready To Attack Israel


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 7, 2016)

You expected different?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 7, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> You expected different?


Iran knows that if missiles are launched their country will turn to glass.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 7, 2016)

It's just that the left is so brainless on this.   We warn them over and over and over, and they laugh and mock and call us names.....

and then proof comes out again.....


----------



## Jroc (Aug 7, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> You expected different?




Obama is their financier


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2016)

Because now that Obama (and Hillary too of course in the near past) ....are  giving Iran gifts of money and armaments....and shit....well the Iranians feel all powerful ...

What scum people the Democrats are  frankly!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 7, 2016)

Jroc said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You expected different?
> ...


And give da Jews nuffin'...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 7, 2016)

skye said:


> Because now that Obama (and Hillary too of course in the near past) ....are  giving Iran gifts of money and armaments....and shit....well the Iranians feel all powerful ...
> 
> What scum people the Democrats are  frankly!



Why should anyone be shocked, the Leftists are 24/7 defending Islam, deflecting away from Islamic terrorist attacks by suggesting they're not Islamic terrorist attacks, they're just random people with "mental health issues" and apologising for Islam.

It's apparent that Leftists are the enemy of ALL Civilisation.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2016)

I am a registered democrat------I never gave Iran anything----
I agree that Obama is an idiot for giving money to Iran----
Iran is working hard to destabilize the entire middle east and
has even gotten their grubby paws into south east asia.   Its
going to get worse-------I will avoid the Nazi  Germany analogy
since it annoys so many people----but it is and it will pan out
INTO WORLD WAR III


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> I am a registered democrat------I never gave Iran anything----
> I agree that Obama is an idiot for giving money to Iran----
> Iran is working hard to destabilize the entire middle east and
> has even gotten their grubby paws into south east asia.   Its
> ...



If you agree that Hussein Obama and Hillary in the past ...are building up Iran...

Why are you a registered democrat.

what is wrong with you!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2016)

skye said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a registered democrat------I never gave Iran anything----
> ...



I registered a LONG TIME AGO----the day I reached majority------I forgot how to do it.      If I remember correctly I filled out a little piece of paper-----I don't remember where it went.   I did not vote for Obama the second time-----I never liked Hillary---
I did not know Obama is such an idiot------the first time


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2016)

btw----what were Israel's past mistakes?     (as per the genius of Iran?)


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> btw----what were Israel's past mistakes?     (as per the genius of Iran?)


Its existence.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This is an updated story in the past hour.
> 
> The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”
> 
> ...


This is precisely why sending $400 mil to Iran was a very bad idea.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You expected different?
> ...


IDF would not do that.

IDR would use the excuse to send an air raid against Iran's nuke plants.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > btw----what were Israel's past mistakes?     (as per the genius of Iran?)
> ...



oh....that


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You expected different?
> ...


. And who will be launching the missle's ?  Don't count on Obama to be the one, as it seems he is more into helping Iran to meet it's goals than to get them out of the Waring business.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 7, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Israel has at least 300 nuclear tipped ICBMs.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Would make it messy over there for at least a thousand years or so.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


. Thank God, and I hope their not afraid to use them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This is an updated story in the past hour.
> 
> The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”
> 
> ...



The solution to the menace of Islam is this, this is what it'll come to anyhow, so we might just as well do it sooner rather than later and get the thing over with.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 8, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



It would yes, however the Islamists are determined to make things messy across the entire Western world.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I think that  Iran is going on the idea of a kind of wide spread
war of attrition-----using its proxy  Hezbollah.   The big step that
the civilized world MUST take is a war on   HEZBOLLAH and
any thing harboring it


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...



not a good idea------a nuke on Mecca will simply be a bit of
barely noticed population control upon the  'ummah'     The spots to bomb are Medina in SA     and Qom in Iran


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 8, 2016)

Does anyone have the names of those virgins that they are supposed to be getting? I am thinking it would be something akin to pestilence, disease, etc.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 8, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



*"The spots to bomb are Medina in SA and Qom in Iran"
*
We could do those also.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



be not greedy------no need to bomb a black rock and random EXCESSIVE population-----and all those cute little lambs that they bring in for the massive throat slitting ceremony


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 8, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Does anyone have the names of those virgins that they are supposed to be getting? I am thinking it would be something akin to pestilence, disease, etc.....



Hopefully those virgins they get all look like this.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Does anyone have the names of those virgins that they are supposed to be getting? I am thinking it would be something akin to pestilence, disease, etc.....



houris          pronounced as  WHOREEEES.     most prevalent
carriers of  CLAP.    Clap is almost asymptomatic in females---but in males it produces an ITCH right at the tip of-------
---- .... uhm----you know what.     and a greenish discharge.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have the names of those virgins that they are supposed to be getting? I am thinking it would be something akin to pestilence, disease, etc.....
> ...


If one understands even a little about how the spirit works and it could be visualized in the flesh they will probably look more like this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 8, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Something very terrible is going to occur in the Middle East soon, because Turkey, lead by the psychopath Erdogan are also a powder-keg ready to go off.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



yes -----so true -------both Erdogan and Iran are DESPERATE for  .....respect.....-------each wants to DO THE CALIPHATE ----
and be the biggest shot.      It is not  1939-----its    632 AD----
and  Abu Bakr  and  Ali   are both in fighting mode.  -----gee---
kinda fun


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 8, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This is an updated story in the past hour.
> 
> The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”
> 
> ...






Send them a calling card that destroys their central mosque with a note attached from allah, saying I am dissapointed in what I have created so I will get my Israeli agents to destroy it


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 8, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...









 Correct as the Jews have to pay dearly for all they get, in lives and violence that could have been centred on the US.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 8, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...




Oh the irony

Is Saudi Arabia Zion?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...



oh    YOU must have read the koran.     The actual reason I read the koran-----I was about 20----LONG AGO when most
people in my area of the USA----never heard of the koran.  
A copy FELL into my hands------a donation to the hospital in
which I was a week end evening---front desk girl  (college time job)    Lo and behold----a big box of BOOKS----In that hospital---the 'social office'   accepted books-----and then BURNED them.      Really-----they just burned the big boxes of magazines and books that were donated and sent to the donor------a very elegant "THANK-YOU"  note.  I was delighted with the book donations----I READ THEM   (probably the only person who did so)      I took a look thru the pages and noted ---LOTS OF STUFF ABOUTJOOOS-----so I read the book. ---Pickthall translation     I am not young----the Picthall translation was fairly recent at the time----the books were "college books" --being dumped by a recent grad.    Allah and his pal muhummad were quite taken with JOOOOS     Its in the book


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



a very interesting insight  Aris.     Yes  ----Saudi arabia is  ZION------in the new and revised version presented in the
KORAN.      Poor muhummad-----he was so desperate for
fame and glory that he -----uninvited----ATTACHED himself
to------of all people------ABRAHAM.      Poor little muhummad was a child-----of-----well-----the left side of the bed.    His mama had him-----but dropped him off on relatives------his dear father ----Abdullah----seems to be one of those UNINVOLVED 
"sperm donors".      Not a new story in the course of human history-------and so prevalent now-----that we have a whole TV SERIES  devoted to the USE of DNA -----to determine----
   WHO DA HELL IS DADDY


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 8, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This is an updated story in the past hour.
> 
> The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”
> 
> ...



Oh, this again? Well Israel actually does attack its neighbors, it doesn't need to issue false threats like Iran.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Because now that Obama (and Hillary too of course in the near past) ....are  giving Iran gifts of money and armaments....and shit....well the Iranians feel all powerful ...
> 
> What scum people the Democrats are  frankly!



That was their money to begin with ,and they paid drearly for the captives of 1979.  If I were Iranian and living in Iran, I'd want my country to be powerful since Israel had been threatening them since the 90's. That bomb pic Yahoo shows all the time. Iran wouldn't  strike first.  If Israel strikes Lebanon , which it will, lets hope Hezbollah is ready.

We have always had a pro Israel presidency, but Israel wanted a fight , and darn if Obama didn't make a peaceful resolution.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2016)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Because now that Obama (and Hillary too of course in the near past) ....are  giving Iran gifts of money and armaments....and shit....well the Iranians feel all powerful ...
> ...



what peaceful resolution did Obama make?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



The nuclear deal with Iran, the P5+1 , remember. I mean instead of just trying another coup or bombing them we made  a deal.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 8, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This is an updated story in the past hour.
> 
> The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”
> 
> ...


Salami is full of baloney.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 8, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Right, Obama made a deal with them in the same way Chamberlain made a deal with Hitler in Munich.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 8, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> I am a registered democrat------I never gave Iran anything----
> I agree that Obama is an idiot for giving money to Iran----
> Iran is working hard to destabilize the entire middle east and
> has even gotten their grubby paws into south east asia.   Its
> ...




If you voted for Obama are you an accessory?


----------



## Jroc (Aug 8, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Obama is allied with Hezbollah,  lots of that cash sent to Iran no doubt made it to Hezbollah


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 8, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


These guys were playing with a marked deck.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2016)

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



or course----the most pressing ISSUE today is recognition that every action committed by HEZBOLLAH  is-----IRAN. 

It will not happen-----in order to understand one must read the
islamo Nazi propaganda of the 1930s


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2016)

PS-- I am not fully confident that Obama understands that he is funding world wide terrorism -----rendering his hands DRIPPING with BLOOD


----------



## Jroc (Aug 9, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> PS-- I am not fully confident that Obama understands that he is funding world wide terrorism -----rendering his hands DRIPPING with BLOOD




Obama doesn't recognize terrorists, he's ignorant


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 10, 2016)

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PS-- I am not fully confident that Obama understands that he is funding world wide terrorism -----rendering his hands DRIPPING with BLOOD
> ...



Obama isn't ignorant, Obama is deliberate.

Obama doesn't recognise Islamic terrorists, because he supports The Religion of Peace and is very sympathetic to Islam to an uncomfortable level. So in Obama's mind, there's no such thing as Islamic terrorism, it's all committed by people with "mental illness" or it's "work place violence" etc.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



"OBAMA IS DELIBERATE---NOT IGNORANT"   << so true.
He is very careful.......He does not want to fail----he wants an
"A" for the presidency.   He is struggling to please his liberal
Harvard Professors.   I had a really high  GPA in college----almost perfect because I knew how to GET THE "A"---I depended on the text books for "INFORMATION"---the only
reason I attended the classes was to FIND OUT WHAT
THE PROF. WANTED ME TO WRITE ON THE EXAM. 
     It happens that NOW----the "correct answer" is not
"he is a criminal"    The correct answer is  "mental illness"
     Another correct answer is  "Islam is the religion of peace"


----------



## rhodescholar (Aug 10, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This is an updated story in the past hour.
> 
> The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”
> 
> ...



I am hoping the Israeli leadership grows a pair and attacks iran right before obama the idiot leaves office, so he has no time to do anything to stop his house of cards built upon lies (iran nuclear agreement) collapse upon itself.  That would be sweet justice and an incredibly deserved, gigantic "FUCK YOU" by Netanyahu and the sane arab nations to obama for fucking them over while he bent over for iran.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2016)

rhodescholar said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...



Which Arab nation(s) is/are sane?
Which did Obama screw over?
just wondering.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...








 Does it really, then you will have no problem producing the evidence of an unwarranted attack by Israel. If you do then you are better than the UN and the ICC as they never have


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Because now that Obama (and Hillary too of course in the near past) ....are  giving Iran gifts of money and armaments....and shit....well the Iranians feel all powerful ...
> ...







 So you have links to support your claims do you, not the usual  islamic lies and propaganda but actual evidence. All Israel has done is say if Iran sends weapons to the terrorists attacking Israel they will destroy the weapons en route. As the world knows Iran is already attacking Israel by proxy using terrorist groups in gaza, west bank and lebanon, because iran is too cowardly to strike first.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

IMO-----Iran has declared war upon Israel---rendering legal any kind of action by Israel against Iran


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This is an updated story in the past hour.
> 
> The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”
> 
> ...



i'm pretty sure Israel won't allow that.

and i'm also pretty sure that anti-semites will scream after israel stops whatever they think might be coming.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> IMO-----Iran has declared war upon Israel---rendering legal any kind of action by Israel against Iran



ya...okie dokie


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



for the record -----rules of engagement render the destruction of arms shipments-----LEGAL


----------



## Jroc (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...




As long as you're "pretty sure" Obama is financing Iran's missile program, and he might as well have sent that 400 million cash directly to Hazaballah


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...




And now for a trip down Memory Lane...

Here are some of his statements on the subject, going back to his first campaign for the presidency:


June 5, 2008, in Cairo: "I will continue to be clear on the fact that an Iranian nuclear weapon would be profoundly destabilizing for the entire region.It is strongly in America's interest to prevent such a scenario."


June 8, 2008, to AIPAC: "The danger from Iran is grave, it is real, and my goal will be to eliminate this threat.... Finally, let there be no doubt: I will always keep the threat of military action on the table to defend our security and our ally Israel."


October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table,"


November 7, 2008, press conference: "Iran's development of a nuclear weapon, I believe, is unacceptable. And we have to mount an international effort to prevent that from happening."


February 27, 2009, speech at Camp Lejeune: "(W)e are focusing on al Qaeda in Afghanistan and Pakistan; developing a strategy to use all elements of American power to prevent Iran from developing a nuclear weapon; and actively seeking a lasting peace between Israel and the Arab world."


January 27, 2010, State of the Union address: "And as Iran's leaders continue to ignore their obligations, there should be no doubt: They, too, will face growing consequences. That is a promise."


July 1, /2010, at the signing of the Iran Sanctions Act: "There should be no doubt --  the United States and the international community are determined to prevent Iran from acquiring nuclear weapons."


May 19, 2011, speech on the Middle East: "Now, our opposition to Iran's intolerance and Iran's repressive measures, as well as its illicit nuclear program and its support of terror, is well known."


May 22, 2011, in an address to AIPAC: "You also see our commitment to our shared security in our determination to prevent Iran from acquiring nuclear weapons.... So let me be absolutely clear -- we remain committed to preventing Iran from acquiring nuclear weapons."


October 13,2011, press conference after meeting with South Korean president:"Now, we don't take any options off the table in terms of how we operate with Iran."


November 14, 2011, press conference: "So what I did was to speak with President Medvedev, as well as President Hu, and all three of us entirely agree on the objective, which is making sure that Iran does not weaponize nuclear power and that we don't trigger a nuclear arms race in the region. That's in the interests of all of us... I have said repeatedly and I will say it today, we are not taking any options off the table, because it's my firm belief that an Iran with a nuclear weapon would pose a security threat not only to the region but also to the United States."


December 8, 2011,  press conference: (In response to question about pressuring Iran): "No options off the table means I'm considering all options."


December 16, 2011, speech to the General Assembly of the Union for Reform Judaism: "Another grave concern -- and a threat to the security of Israel, the United States and the world -- is Iran's nuclear program. And that's why our policy has been absolutely clear: We are determined to prevent Iran from acquiring nuclear weapons...and that's why, rest assured, we will take no options off the table. We have been clear."


January 24, 2012, State of the Union address: "Let there be no doubt: America is determined to prevent Iran from getting a nuclear weapon, and I will take no options off the table to achieve that goal."


March 2, 2012, interview with Goldblog:  "I... don't, as a matter of sound policy, go around advertising exactly what our intentions are. But I think both the Iranian and the Israeli governments recognize that when the United States says it is unacceptable for Iran to have a nuclear weapon, we mean what we say."


March 4, 2012, speech to  AIPAC: "I have said that when it comes to preventing Iran from obtaining a nuclear weapon, I will take no options off the table, and I mean what I say That includes all elements of American power:  A political effort aimed at isolating Iran; a diplomatic effort to sustain our coalition and ensure that the Iranian program is monitored; an economic effort that imposes crippling sanctions; and, yes, a military effort to be prepared for any contingency."


March 5, 2012, remarks after meeting with Benjamin Netanyahu: "... I reserve all options, and my policy here is not going to be one of containment. My policy is prevention of Iran obtaining nuclear weapons. And as I indicated yesterday in my speech, when I say all options are at the table, I mean it."


March 6, 2012, press conference: "And what I have said is, is that we will not countenance Iran getting a nuclear weapon. My policy is not containment; my policy is to prevent them from getting a nuclear weapon -- because if they get a nuclear weapon that could trigger an arms race in the region, it would undermine our non-proliferation goals, it could potentially fall into the hands of terrorists.


March 14, 2012, remarks after meeting with David Cameron: "...And as I said in a speech just a couple of weeks ago, I am determined not simply to contain Iran that is in possession of a nuclear weapon; I am determined to prevent Iran from getting a nuclear weapon -- in part for the reasons that David mentioned... We will do everything we can to resolve this diplomatically, but ultimately, we've got to have somebody on the other side of the table who's taking this seriously."http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...bc1fce-071d-11e2-afff-d6c7f20a83bf_print.html


September 25, 2012, speech to the United Nations General Assembly: "Make no mistake: A nuclear-armed Iran is not a challenge that can be contained...the United States will do what we must to prevent Iran from obtaining a nuclear weapon."

Obama's Crystal-Clear Promise to Stop Iran From Getting a Nuclear Weapon


Now....what fools were suckered into voting for this liar.

Couldn't be any Jews, could there?????


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Keep in mind----there are people here who adulate Hezbollah as much as they adulate every slut who ties a bomb to her stinking ass hoping to kill lots of Israeli children---or in a pinch---simply  JOOOOS


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2016)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Their money, they can do whatever they want with it. Hezbollah from what I've read supports itself. Now that is not saying some weathy Iranians give money to their cause, like weathy Jews here in the US  send money to Israel's cause.

Hezbollah = Lebanon boarder and Israel IDF is equal to Israel's boarder. Got a problem with that.  Israel has no right to fly over Syria and bomb suspected weapon travels to Lebanon.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2016)

For the record, in 92 Netanyahu  was holding up the bomb sign he is so attached to. Iran and Lebanon have every right to defend themselves, and also the Palestinians, along with Syria.  Israelis are not the only people that have that right.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



not quite----Hezbollah is  trained, armed and ORDERED ABOUT  by Iran.   It's PRIME DIRECTIVE is the SHIITE CAUSE  ----ie  SHIITE CALIPHATE-----It's initial directive is
"BLOW THE BRAINS OUT OF THE HEADS OF ISRAELI CHILDREN FOR THE GLORY OF ALLAH AND PENELOPE" 
the force that murders jewish babies is  THE GLORIOUS LEADER OF ISLAAAAM   (later on ---Christians and hindus)_


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> For the record, in 92 Netanyahu  was holding up the bomb sign he is so attached to. Iran and Lebanon have every right to defend themselves, and also the Palestinians, along with Syria.  Israelis are not the only people that have that right.



Strangely enough I agree-----just as muslims have the RIGHT
to shoot up weddings and schools,  and nurseries as an act of
SELF DEFENSE------so do jews.     Grabbing muslim children and subjecting them to obscene mutilation murder ANYWHERE
in the world----is a RIGHT


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> IMO-----Iran has declared war upon Israel---rendering legal any kind of action by Israel against Iran









 I wonder if they will claim that this was like the other threat and was taken out of context and translated incorrectly ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...











And if any of those weapons has made in iran on them then that is a declaration of war by iran and Israel will ask the UN to pass judgement before they flatten Tehran


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




That isn't happening either.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...








 Does the same thing apply to the US treasury ? it is their money they can do what they want with it. The US government gives money to Israel so they can buy American goods and keep Americans in employment, so making things cheaper for Americans.


 Try reading IHL again as they do if those weapons are intended to be used against Israel. By the way he\bolloks are illegal immigrants into Lebanon and should be evicted back to iran, syria and iraq where they came from. The Lebanese welcome Israeli intervention as they kill the hezbolloks terrorists and protect the Christians. Why not ask someone from Lebanon like Aris ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> For the record, in 92 Netanyahu  was holding up the bomb sign he is so attached to. Iran and Lebanon have every right to defend themselves, and also the Palestinians, along with Syria.  Israelis are not the only people that have that right.









 Firing illegal weapons into Israel is not defending yourself, it is an act of war and terrorism


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...






 What part isnt happening ?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO-----Iran has declared war upon Israel---rendering legal any kind of action by Israel against Iran
> ...



Of course they will------it is now only FARSI that gets
mistranslated----Arabic too.    I was in a really RECEPTIVE
mood-----may 1967-----college freshman---and fresh from finals------I had ACED all my courses------Biology,  History, 
English Comp,  Calculus ----and---believe it or not  GERMAN. 
My brain gears will still GRINDING----my memory---kinda in
perfect DIGESTING mode--- all incoming ---stuff.   May----
***CRISIS IN THE MIDDLE EAST***     (gee)  the proceedings of the UN   were on TV  hours and hours ---day after day----
inbetween interviews of people dressed up like   Omar Sharif
in LAWRENCE OF ARABIA.     I was fascinated....day after
day------"WE WILL DESTROY THE ZIONIST ENTITY"----
Cut to the chase-----when it was all over---early June----I learned a new manipulation of the English language------
              *****ARABIC HYPERBOLE******----which turns out
not to be a curve on a Cartesian plane-----it means----
WHEN ARABS TALK---DON'T LISTEN----or---ignore the BS.

                       latest lesson----it happens in Farsi too----
                                   and the current dictum is----when
                                   muslims talk-----duck to avoid the BS


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Jillian is confident that when the bombs explode----it will
be hard to find the  BRAND NAME


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...







 Not with irans history of building duds, then half the munitions will be found laying around with "made in iran" stenciled all over them


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



give her a few minutes-----penny is about to tell us that
Israel does the stenciling-------between planting ancient
pottery shards in Jerusalem


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> It's just that the left is so brainless on this.   We warn them over and over and over, and they laugh and mock and call us names.....
> 
> and then proof comes out again.....





Jroc said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You expected different?
> ...





skye said:


> Because now that Obama (and Hillary too of course in the near past) ....are  giving Iran gifts of money and armaments....and shit....well the Iranians feel all powerful ...
> 
> What scum people the Democrats are  frankly!





Moonglow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Your tax money is being transferred to Israel like before.
Total U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel (1949-Present) | Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > It's just that the left is so brainless on this.   We warn them over and over and over, and they laugh and mock and call us names.....
> ...







 What all of it, so where does the $50billion plus going to islamic nations come from then ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I only know the US funds the Egyptian army.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



so?     are you trying to make a point?    There was a time when Russia not only funded but armed the Egyptian
army and even sent  Russian military advisors for the GLORY OF THE UNITED ARAB REPUBLIC   (a Baathist obscenity).
The present Russian involvement in Baathist Caliphatist shit is a REPLAY   (there is nothing new under sun<<<Solomon)


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


But today,

today, Egypt must take care to not to burst due to the sheer masses of US equipment and the US has constantly to bribe the military.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



so?     there was a time when the Egyptian military was SO BONGED DOWN  by Russian stuff-----that the best answer was ---PULL OFF YOUR SHOES AND RUN----shoes and Russian tanks DECORATED ALL OF THE SINAI


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Egypt fought with WWII armor in 1967.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Egypt fought with  STATE OF THE ART---Russian supplied tanks -----and WITH RUSSIAN MILITARY EXPERTS IN THE 
FIELD------for the BAATHIST CAUSE in 1967----why are you
so ashamed?


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Bull... they didn't fight and their air-force was made up of Russian supplied Jet fighters not WWII planes you moron


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




He's ashamed because the Jews routed his arab brothers


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

You crawling liars just want to increase the Israeli victory that was based on surprise.

Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> You crawling liars just want to increase the Israeli victory that was based on surprise.
> 
> Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





You stupid Arabs are too busy slaughtering each other like the savages you are


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 And Jordan, Iraq, Saudi, Pakistan and Afghanistan as well


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> You crawling liars just want to increase the Israeli victory that was based on surprise.
> 
> Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








 Are you ignoring the act of war by Egypt when it closed the straits to Israeli ships. Then massed it troops ready for invasion after telling the UN forces to get out. The Russian envoy woke Egypts leader at 3:00 a.m. to tell him he would get no support  as America had told the UN about Operation Dawn and he should withdraw his troops.

 Isreal made a pre emptive strike on Egypt and sent the troops running for cover, then when Syria and Jordan joined the fight did the same to them. The only people it surprised was the arab muslims who expected to win


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Is that why obama threatened to stop the aid when the M.B. were in charge ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 Not according to the history books that say the Russians supplied them with modern tanks and planes


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> IMO-----Iran has declared war upon Israel---rendering legal any kind of action by Israel against Iran


there is a surprise. you've already decided israel can do no wrong.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


does iran have nuclear weapons? no.
 is iran actually less capable of producing nuclear weapons today than it was when obama took office? yes.

so what are you complaining about?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You crawling liars just want to increase the Israeli victory that was based on surprise.
> ...


The war ended with a ceasefire, not with a Syrian defeat. As the article shows, the Egyptians underestimated the Israeli forces.

Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Hardly. For the Saudis, maybe. Ending with Trump, anyway.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The water canons was a good idea though...


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


No idea. Maybe.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...









 No one knows, but they can build "dirty bombs" that contain radioactive elements which would kill more people that a nuclear bomb

Not while it is enriching uranium ore when it has no need for it, the Russians have supplied them with 3 sets of fuel rods that will last the life of the reactor. The only reason they want enriched uranium ore is to make atomic weapons


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Then how did Syria come to lose so much of its land that was occupied by Israeli troops ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Obama thought that with Israeli aid until he was told it was out of his hands.

 Saudi would just put the price of oil up again and support daesh in its attacks on Syria


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



NO!!!    it is a mistranslation------from farsi----they want to make
"MEDICINE"---------of course----and BABY BOTTLE FORMULA


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Author: Mr. Flashbulb. Wasn´t it you stating the Russians told Nasser he gets no support?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Nice allies you have. It is actually not out of the President´s hand by the way.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


A ceasfire was signed.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh----Capt Blei is so well informed----a "ceasefire"---
so true.    I remember it well -----ambassadors
from the UAR were crying real tears ----right there in
the UN General Assembly----real tears---from big
broad smiles----to tears in just a few days-----gone was
the BAATHIST dream of  ARABIAN CALIPHATE


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


just wow. so much bullshit in one post.

dirty bombs are not deadlier than nuclear weapons.

iran's stockpiles of nuclear materis has been drastically reduced, as has their ability to enrich. what they have left, including their uranium production sites, is heavily monitored.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



you do not need  ENRICHED URANIUM to make dirty bombs-----just cyclotrons and  stuff like that  ----radioactive isotopes.

Polonium does not require enriched uranium for its production


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


i know you think you have a point, I'm just not sure what you think it is


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Jillian and Moonie-----are a bit baffled by the issue of the use of radioactive isotopes in terrorism.    ----fret not-----the homeland security people have a firm GRIP on the concept.    I will provide a hint------the milk we,   well I do-----and the school kids drink------is  "made"   but storing the stuff withdrawn from the udders of cows and in HUGE TANKS----it is co-mingled----and processed and packed up----etc.      Our huge milk tanks are guarded with a level of security approaching------nuclear reactors.    The Iranians (and Hezbollah---infecting just about most of the world)     have the means to produce polonium----
a few grains of which ----thrown in a milk tank -----could dispatch a few thousand milk drinkers.     Anthrax is baby stuff in comparison


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 That was in 1967 when they were poised to launch a dawn attack on Israel, and the Jews got there first after Russia withdrew all support because of the US getting involved. What they did in the months prior to the war is a different matter.


 Dont you understand English and timelines ?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


again, i think you believe that nonsense makes a point but damned if i can figure out what it is


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 He is not a dictator like your hero in Syria, he is elected to follow the will of the people. He cant over rule congress without facing a major backlash up to and including being sent to prison.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 AND   how does that negate the fact that they were losing a war they instigated ?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I don't get you either,  Phoen----if you are talking about
the  June 5 thru 10 war----1967----Russia stayed involved
thru the duration ------and the only involvement that the US
threatened was a  breaking of the blockade of the  Straits of Tiran------


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...







They are in built up areas, just look at Hiroshima and Nagasaki that saw more people killed as a result of the fallout as were killed in the blast.    They have two sites for enriching ore and they have the same amount of ore as they had 2 years ago. The nuclear plant may be monitored but the semi secret ones aren't


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Oggie of the bare ass------finds the prospect of a few thousand radioactive kids in the USA----"FUNNY"


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 It is a convoluted scenario that starts in April of that year when Egypt started the build up to invasion called Op[eration Dawn

Operation Dawn (1967) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Operation Dawn* was an Egyptian military operation planned to strike the Israeli Air Force, in the prelude to what would become the Six-Day War. The Egyptian attack plan was to involve strategic bombing of major ports, the Negev Nuclear Research Center near Dimona, airfields and cities. Arab armies would then attack, effectively cutting Israel in half with an armoured thrust from northern Sinai via the Negev desert.[1]

Nasser had provoked Israel when he closed the Straits of Tiran. He was intent on getting revenge for previous military defeats. The army had been mobilized in the Sinai desert, and was poised to launch what he called "the operation that will surprise the world". The operation was set to take place on May 27th, 1967.Abdel Hakim Amer, an Egyptian general, planned the operation. [2]

According to Michael Oren, Operation Dawn was called off after Nasser was informed by Russia that the US was aware of the plan. [3]

Israel sent urgent messages to the United States on May 25th, 1967, saying an Egyptian attack on Israel was imminent. The White House ordered an intelligence assessment, which found the Israeli claims unfounded. [4]

According to John Quigley, there is thin evidence that there was any Egyptian plan to attack Israel that would actually have been carried out.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



huh?   so what had Nasser been planning?     He was, certainly,  REVVING UP


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


do you really believe that iran has the same amount of nuclear material that they had before the agreement? i mean i understand that the agreement didn't change what was in the ground, but it does allow us to monitor the production of any mines and account for all material...

and what are you gibbering about 'semi-secret' anything?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


no, what i find funny is your assertion that A) milk bottling facilities have security that approaches nuclear reactors and B) that a few grains of polonium in a milk tank could kill thousands.

i find that nonsense funny. i also can't understand what you think it has to do with anything


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



oggie    first pull your head out of your ass-----the pull your pants up and over your ass


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


the both of you are just making baseless claims. seriously. why do you claim that iran can produce polonium?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



It is very easy to do so just with the machinery they have.    Did you pass high school physics?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


it is very easy to do so... which is why the only nation that still produces polonium is Russia.

there is no reason to believe that iran ever has or even can produce polonium in any meaningful quantities.

and high school physics has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Still, you need to prove the "modern history books" exist and show us some of the destroyed post WWII tanks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The war instigated by the Zionist leadership did not see a victor. Most land they grabbed was returned.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The Syrian President is democratically elected. Monitors from over 30 countries reported about free, fair and transparent elections. Obama can only dream about Assad´s approval rate and if the truth would be made public, Obama would walk from the Oval Office directly to the Administrative Control Unit.
Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You are wrong.  If Mexico and Canada lined up massive numbers of troops and military equipment along our boarders, the US would launch an attack, and unlike Israel, we wouldn't give it back.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Israel captured the Sinai, Gaza, east Jerusalem ..Then cease fire..Syria couldn't do shit because they ain't shit. They too busy killing Arabs


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




300,000 dead pathetic..Assad should be tried for war crimes


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Golan heights has been annexed. Its now part of Israel


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...








A surprise dawn raid on Israel planned for May 27th. The russians were to "assist" in the attack but were warned of by the Americans who said they would become involved on Israel's side. Without Russian support Nasser was not strong enough to attack Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 They occupied a lot more than that in June 1967, in fact they were knocking of bashars door at one point


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








 Try using proper sources for your information and not the usual hate sites


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 The war was instigated by islamonai terrorists from Syria, Egypt and Jordan who attacked Israel and then found them too hard a not to crack. It did see a victor as all 3 islamionazi nations have not instigated another attack on Israel since


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 THEN WHY DO WE SEE THIS IN YOUR LINK

 The Gulf Cooperation Council, the European Union and the United States dismissed the election as illegitimate

 Attempts to hold an election under the circumstances of an ongoing civil war were criticized by UN secretary general Ban Ki-moon,[15] and it was widely reported that the elections lacked independent election monitoring.[16] However, an international delegation led by allies of Assad[17] from more than 30 countries including Bolivia, Brazil, Cuba, Ecuador, India, Iran, Iraq, Nicaragua, Russia, South Africa and Venezuela[18][19] issued a statement claiming the election was "free, fair and transparent".[20]


Not quite as clean cut as you report is it


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh---good ----I did not know-----were there Syrians living there?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



homeland security is an issue for health care workers----I am a
retired health care worker----therefore educated in the issue of
potential terrorism in the USA.  ----a few grains of polonium of various highly radioactive isotopes could poison a whole town.
You find the issue funny but USA homeland security does not. 
Iran has everything it needs to MAKE POLONIUM  in cyclotrons-----its no big deal.  One of the issues of concern is the water supply----another is the milk supply.    In case of an event----ignore all instructions which will be transmitted over radio or----yelled out thru bullhorns thru the streets so that you
can drop dead right away


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The Egyptians apparently had to cover the closure of the passage with some military.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


1973:
"The Syrians prepared for a massive counteroffensive to drive Israeli forces out of Syria, scheduled for October 23. A total of five Syrian divisions were to take part, alongside the Iraqi and Jordanian expeditionary forces. The Soviets had replaced most of the losses Syria's tank forces had suffered during the first weeks of the war.

However, the day before the offensive was to begin, the United Nations imposed its ceasefire (following the acquiescence of both Israel and Egypt).

Ultimately, Syrian President Hafez al-Assad decided to cancel the offensive. On October 23, the day the offensive was to begin, Syria announced that it had accepted the ceasefire, and ordered its troops to cease fire, while the Iraqi government ordered its forces home."
Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No. Your government and its allies that started the war and the other wars of the "Arab Spring" have to be held accountable. The massive war crimes committed by the terrorist armies your government levied are to be added to the abhorrent list of gruesome crimes of your brutal regime.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Wrong. Not even the US agrees.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Which would not put then anywhere near the border close to the Med. They would be along the coast of the Gulf of Aqaba


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


It is exactly the three parties that want Assad to be gone. Their statements are null and void. The elections were held in accordance with the Syrian constitution. Over 11 million out of over 15 million eligible voters voted. What terror supporting regimes whine about is null and void. These regimes don´t allow the refugees and immigrants to vote, then they complain of that they couldn´t vote.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Where to deploy forces to counter a possible Israeli attack? At the Libyan border? Maybe at the South pole?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







A completely different war, why not just admit that you are beaten by truth for once.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 So it wasnt arab muslims sick of dictators ruling them it was western governments that rose up and started the civil wars ?

 A quick change of tack there now that assad is being pulverised


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Wrong.
Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> So it wasnt arab muslims sick of dictators ruling them it was western governments that rose up and started the civil wars ?


Exactly.
In Tunisia, old regime figures make a comeback



Bleipriester said:


> The government of Tunesia, that was toppled by the Islamist terror uprising (Western tenor: Tunesia liberated from regime by arab spring) is about to restore its reputation in the Presidential elections.
> Tunisia polls give ex-regime figure the edge - World news


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 What Israeli attack was this, as the evidence points to the Egyptians massing for an attack at the end of may that was called of at the last minute. Your claim was they were to close the straits not stop an attack. Caught in another islamonazi LIE and found wanting


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 From your link


 In the period leading up to June 1967, tensions became dangerously heightened. In reaction to the mobilisation of Egyptian forces along the Israeli border in the Sinai Peninsula,

 Nasser induced Syria and Jordan to begin attacks on Israel by using the initially confused situation to claim that Egypt had defeated the Israeli air strike. Israeli counterattacks resulted in the seizure of East Jerusalem as well as the West Bank from the Jordanians, while Israel's retaliation against Syria resulted in its occupation of the Golan Heights.

 Israel reiterated declarations made in 1957 that any closure of the Straits would be considered an act of war, or justification for war,[36][37] and Nasser declared the Straits closed to Israeli shipping on May 22–23.[38][39][40] On May 30, Jordan and Egypt signed a defense pact. The following day, at Jordan's invitation, the Iraqi army began deploying troops and armoured units in Jordan.[41] They were later reinforced by an Egyptian contingent. On June 1, Israel formed a National Unity Government by widening its cabinet, and on June 4 the decision was made to go to war. The next morning, Israel launched Operation Focus, a large-scale surprise air strike that was the opening of the Six-Day War.



 Even your own link calls you a LIAR


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


"The Egyptians were caught by surprise, and nearly the entire Egyptian air force was destroyed with few Israeli losses, giving the Israelis air superiority. Simultaneously, the Israelis launched a ground offensive into the Gaza Strip and the Sinai, which again caught the Egyptians by surprise. After some initial resistance, Egyptian leader Gamal Abdel Nasser ordered the evacuation of the Sinai. Israeli forces rushed westward in pursuit of the Egyptians, inflicted heavy losses, and conquered the Sinai."
Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


i wasn't aware that cnn was a hate site


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


what a surprise. irosie again has intimate inside knowledge.

polonium is a very deadly substance. but nobody is producing it, and iran certainly can't produce it now with the oversight in place. 

israel on the other hand could produce polonium with ease. are you saying we should be concerned that israel will try to poison the milk supply?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Iran can produce  polonium------My inside information is based
on the fact that I passed high school physics and chemistry.   As to the fact that there is putative "oversight"----wrong
again----the deal involves materials to make a NUCLEAR 
BOMB------nuclear bombs are not made with Polonium----
---CYCLOTRONS-----are all over the place----how do you
imagine hospitals get radioactive isotopes for use in
therapy and some imaging tests -----HUH??


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 Correct, but how does this alter the fact that Egypt struck the first blow by closing the straits, and then massing its troops on the border between Egypt and Israel. They mobilised nearly their full armed forces into the Sinai ready to attack. Israel being on their toes realised what was about to happen and struck first, destroying the airforce and then the army


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...







 So you only use CNN do you ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









Iran is a big place, just like Iraq was. so why cant they have set up a plant in the desert to enrich ore and produce polonium. Easy enough to do when you realise Russia did it for many years


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...








 I wonder how much radioactive iodine is used every day for imaging such things as coronary arterial disease. When I had mine done the radiation disappeared within seconds


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


sure, it's just that simple.... only there's no logical reason for it and no reason to believe it's happening.

and what do you mean russia did it? exactly what do you feel russia did?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


no, i only use reputable news sources, unlike some people


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Its beyond easy-----it is elementary------polonium can EASILY be made in any facility that makes isotopes for medical use---
therapy and testing.    Every  reasonably equipped
hospital has a  RADIO ISOTOPES department and either makes them or buys them.     No one need discern ---a nefarious purpose.  --------in fact any country that has bleach---(as in laundry Clorox)      can make chlorine bombs---
ASK BABY ASSAD.     Surveillance for nuclear BOMBS  has
nothing to do with getting up a batch of POLONIUM


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Closing the straits was not a military act. The Egyptian government deployed only a fraction of the army there. Each time you open your mouth another lie appears.
Battle of Abu-Ageila (1967) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


super.

so wtf does that have to do with anything?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



the closing the Strait of Tiran has ANOTHER purpose other than as a hostile act against Israel?    what was it?    Your silly
little  wiki piece of propaganda shit-----does not even mention
the closing of the Straits of Tiran------the massive line up of 
UP TO DATE RUSSIAN TANKS in the Sinai and----the Russian military experts in the field    (a typical Baathist
operation even then)      C'mon    capt. blei------even you
can do better than a silly wiki thing that argues that the POOR 
EGYPTIAN ARMY WAS OUTCLASSED------btw---while you are telling us the PURPOSE of the BAATHIST EMBARGO on the Strait of Tiran-----tell us why BAATHIST Gamal---dismissed the UN peace keeping forces in the Sinai


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



It relates to the issue of  stuff available to  HEZBOLLAH 
TERRORISTS ------very available----so available that the USA has  protocols in place as responses to the filth you so support


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


right. protocols in place like nuclear reactor type security at dairy plants...

you know, it's pretty likely that yasser arafat died from polonium poisoning.

wonder what nation would do something like that?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



what is so funny   OGGIE?     The USA is spending billions on
HOMELAND SECURITY------which is a euphemism for
"what to do when the muzzies attack"     btw----in case of an occasion of terrorism via polonium-----be careful to do exactly
what you are told to do-----the directions will come to you by radio and bull horn


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


if polonium is as easy to make and use as you claim why hasn't a large scale attack happened?

(hint: it's not cheap or easy to produce)


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



not very cheap----but a lot less expensive and a lot easier than
making a nuclear bomb-----also a lot more CONVENIENT---
but it is not convenient for LARGE SCALE AND IMPRESSIVE
devastation--------it won't work to drop it from planes.    The stuff has to be DROPPED directly into something that will get
into the population-------like a large milk vat.------some sort of
big food processing thing-----etc etc     Once discovered ---there are ways of tracing the isotope-----even though they are
relatively short lived


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


so at the end of this great big rabbit hole you admit that it isn't a likely attack vector.

why did you even bring it up? there is zero reason to believe iran is in any way interested in polonium


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



do you always live with your head in the ground.    You might just as well have said that there is zero reason to believe that
Iran is interested in Nuclear weapons---------reminds me of
some of the pamphlets I read that were thrown about my town------in the 1930s----and still fluttering about when I was a kid.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


do you always run around claiming the sky is falling?

just because you can imagine it and pretend to have knowledge on it doesn't mean it's likely to happen.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I have never said  "the sky is falling" in my life----you have a link?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


oh my


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








And when it is finally reported you will be the first to say " I told you so"


Russia hoodwinked the world for decades with its nuclear program, and it was only when they started to talk with the US in regards to mutual decommissioning that the numbers came out of just how many nuclear weapons they had. It now looks like some have gone missing after the break up of the soviet union


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








 YEA SURE   as long as they attack the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








You made the claim that Egypt had to garrison the straits to enforce the closure. Then it was they put their troops on the border with Israel in case of an attack ( didnt work did it ) Now it is that Egypt deployed only a fraction ( yep a very large fraction like 9/10ths) of it armed forces.

 It is you that contstantly LIES when your posts are destroyed, mine have said the same thing in every single one of them, and no changes


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








 Hamas would for starters. Israel had no need to as they could take him out other ways. But it was said treatment for aids with polonium was being tried in those days


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...








 Cost is relative as the differences in the US show. Even the UK has different costs depending on where you are. For example a standard home in London would cost £1 million, while in the provinces as low as £90,000 and that is for identical houses.
 So what would cost $10 million a dram to make in the US would cost $100 in iran


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 That unlikely that during the Russian assassination some years back the UK was on high alert and people were told to watch for suspicious behavior near drinking water reservoirs


----------



## Mindful (Aug 24, 2016)

I see that Turkey's Air Force is pounding Isis targets now. 

Then there's a problem with the Kurds.

Too many players in this Syria game.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoen-----try to cope------by now you should know who CAPT.
BLEI is


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Every time I post a link you call it lies. Where is the proof for all your claims? You don´t have a single one. Egypt also didn´t close the Straits of Tiran but only for Israeli ships.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



did I mention that USA homeland security guards water reservoirs ----at least in New York State---it is INTENSIVE


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


no. don't say stupid things. polonium and the equipment and expertise to produce it are not analogous to real estate.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


lol. sure.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

Mindful said:


> I see that Turkey's Air Force is pounding Isis targets now.
> 
> Then there's a problem with the Kurds.
> 
> Too many players in this Syria game.



so true------but even MORE significant----virtually all the major
players have HATE histories against each other.    I laugh
every time I think about Syria and Turkey as "ALLIES"  ---and now even more enemies are sitting at the same table
sharing a plate of choumous------or-----borscht


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



fairly simple----unless you call a cyclotron a  BIG DEAL     polonium is found in nature but it is a bit rare----polonium
can by SYNTHESIZED by bombarding  BISMUTH with
various subatomic particles-----easy stuff----it means neutrons and protons


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


lol. so easy the stuff only sells for $2 million a gram.

but anyone can do it. lol


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 Which they were told years preciously was an act of war, so making that the fist shot fired in effect. You cant keep claiming that Egypt did nothing when the evidence shows they did. Same with Syria and Jordan who both attacked Israel after being asked to stay out of the war. 


 I call your posts LIES when they are proven to be lies, which is just about every one


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 Who mentioned real estate I said cost, which is the raw materials and wages. The centrifuge is no bigger than a washing machine


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


goood god. just stop, you are out of your element.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 Why dont you take a look. In parts of Africa they believed that raping a baby would cure aids


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Doesn't matter what anyone else believed, nobody was using polonium to treat aids, and even if they were arafat did not have aids


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








Royal University Hospital in Saskatoon to receive radioisotopes from home instead of Hamilton, Ont.



 Cost $25million because it is medical, iran already have them so what will it cost to put them over to polonium production using the existing materials.


 You are the one out of your depth as I saw the one in my local hospital producing radioactive Iodine for imaging


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


not the same thing


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...









 PROOF as all I have seen to date is BLOOD LIBELS and CONJECTURE


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


what do you want proof of?
blood libels? wtf are you babbling about?


----------



## dani67 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This is an updated story in the past hour.
> 
> The tension between Israel and Iran appears to be heightening. Hossein Salami, deputy commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), recently said: “Hezbollah has 100,000 missiles that are ready to hit Israel to liberate the occupied Palestinian territories if the Zionist regime repeats its past mistakes.”
> 
> ...



propaganda speech by general in mosque isnt iran official ....


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








 That arafat did not die of aids for starters


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...







 It is to a muslim


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You have been proven to lie in almost each of your posts. Go shit your lies into someone else´s face. Time´s up for you.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



You have a link for the ISOTOPE PRICE LIST?  ----did you pass high school general chemistry and intro to physics?.    
Who is selling the stuff?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



could you cite a  "LIE"   capt. blei?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Not too hard to find "almost each of his posts", or?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This is an updated story in the past hour.
> ...



right----speeches in mosques are bullshit.    I almost vomited
the first time I heard one-----btw--not an Iranian mosque---but  SHIITE


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



no lies........   can you find one?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Oh, I did not agree to post his lies. Instead, use the search, search items: israel, zionist, war.
The lies will pop up like filthy bitches on USMB when someone criticizes zionist actions.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



somehow you are unable to cite one of those 'filthy bitches'


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Their omnipresence just renders a search for them useless.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


i cant find the link now that listed it at $2  million/gram.

wikipedia days that a miligram of 210 Po is equivalent to 5 curies, so 1000 mg, or 1g, would be 5000 Ci. a microcurie of 210 Po goes for $3200. 

so you do the math.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2016)

your nomenclature makes no sense-----"MICROCURIE of polonium"   is a kinda moot point


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Not me that is constantly caught LYING is it, but you as your own posts show. Now which was it did Egypt line up its armed forces on Israel's border ready to invade, or did they garrison the straits to close them off. Or was it none of these and the nasty Jews declared war and invaded 3 peaceful nations who were begging for peace ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







DONT KNOW DONT CARE   you have been proven wrong again


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...







 I used the figures as a comparison not as actual facts, and only a moron would think the way you have


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 In other words you have been caught LYING again and are LYING some more to get out of it


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Just search the words   BLEIPRIESTER,   BAATHIST, and
ASSAD----and your PC will OOOZ   shit


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Just search the words   BLEIPRIESTER,   BAATHIST, and
ASSAD----and your PC will OOOZ   shit


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh gee---besides phoen's lies----the Baathist pervert---now decided that 'filthy bitches"  pop up when someone criticizes
"Zionist"  actions.      What allusion to "Zionist actions"   activate the popping up of "filthy bitches on USMB"----capt.
blei------can't answer that one either?


----------



## dani67 (Aug 25, 2016)

good troll by our general .american listening to our general  more than us .
even most iranian dont know his name


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Arafat had aids when he got on the plane to paris------could it be that the French cured him with an autopsy?


----------

